# New EMS - ( PPE ) very sad Equipment



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

Sad that there is a market now for EMS ( Personal Protection Equipment ) Kevlar Vest - body armor. Man I worried about burning up in my turn-outs or getting poked by needle. Now worried about taking one to the chest!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My son who is a paramedic says they already wear these in El Paso.


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

Give him a call and tell him you love him, its busy here today!


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

It sure is sad, we're not to that point yet! Boy was it busy at work tonight too.


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

hawkmiles said:


> It sure is sad, we're not to that point yet! Boy was it busy at work tonight too.


Go to work for Fire/Rescue in Atlanta Georgia the vest is std. issue!!


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Do they get worn under the usual uniform?.

If not it more paints a picture to people that its police running upto your drug den not a medic to heal your overdosing whore


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I have 2 sons that are volunteer firemen and it is looking like I will need to get them one of those to wear under their turn out gear. Sad day indeed


----------



## oliverturtle (Jul 5, 2012)

I have had to wear one for at least 10 years. Standard issue here as well. We started out with some sort of stab proof ones but within a year we were in "bullet proof" ones.


----------



## dachoate (Feb 28, 2013)

Its very sad that it has come to wearing body armour as a EMT or Firefighter.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I appreciate all you guys service. 
If your that worried about being shot....shouldn't you have a pistol?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

having a pistol is returning fire, not immunity from receiving it, but yes, in my opinion they should be armed as well. The liability insurance for that is probably prohibitive for private ambulance companies. 

official govt agencies would claim immunity from lawsuits and leave the first responders on the hook for anything they did outside of dept SOP.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Fireman4c said:


> Go to work for Fire/Rescue in Atlanta Georgia the vest is std. issue!!


*OH you sweet dear! Thank you for your service. I have always appreciated the dept. but in Oct. 2012 I had an up close and personal experience. These guys (Norcross) made me feel so...I guess the words would be "safe".."comfortable", not knowing I was 30 minutes from checking out. A big Thank You to the LEO's and Fire and Rescue Depts all over the US!*


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

gaspump86 said:


> I appreciate all you guys service.
> If your that worried about being shot....shouldn't you have a pistol?


Have a pistol? Hell, we cant even have firearms on city property. Our city hasnt gotten that bad yet......key word "yet".


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

gaspump86 said:


> I appreciate all you guys service.
> If your that worried about being shot....shouldn't you have a pistol?


No that just adds to the problem. If EMT is called I want life saving medics giving 100% focus on trauma care not wannabe parajumpers. Parajumpers train for years to play both roles, have a number of resources to train and are usually trained with an equivalency of a PA. In a non war setting , why would I want medics running combat drills up to the injured. so many life saving seconds would be wasted - The job is risky and those in it know the dangers as well as the safety protocols one of which is risk assessment of a scene and letting PD secure it if necessary.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

In most states, carrying any type of weapon (including knives!) while working EMS is illegal 3 ways from sunday. Of course, when I worked Hartford, CT EMS I knew some who had a gun, asp, 4d cell maglight, etc... One night I had a pop up .25 cause I didn't want to leave it in my car. I also had a 4 inch boot knife strapped to my vest. All I had to do was open one button and reach in.

But the best defense really is to be unarmed. This way bad guys know that you are there to help them, being impartial. Is it always like that? No, but hey schools are usually safe as well.

I wore a vest from 2000 to 2009. If you get one for your loved one in EMS, I would suggest one with a stab plate in the back.


----------

